# nouveau agrément



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

*Bonjour,pouvez vous me renseigner sur les notifications notés sur nouveau agrément puisque plus noté âge et pas période accueil, ?*


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Tout dépend des régions et des puer , même si la restriction d âge est levée elle n est pas accordé a toute les Assmat

Pour moi c est 4 enfants temps complet 0 mois a 11 ans


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

et pour période accueil  comment sont elles notifiés?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Janvier 2023)

C est a dire période d acceuil ?


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

AVANT IL était noté journée ,nuit et péri(moi 4 agréments journée plus 1 nuit)


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Janvier 2023)

Sur le miens rien est spécifié juste 4 enfants temps complet 0 11 ans


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

Sur mon agrément qui date de septembre 2022, il est noté :
4 places
Mon adresse
Valable du.......  au........
C'est tout


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

mais 4 places donc en journee 6/18h


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

je me suis trompé pas 6/18 mais 8h/18h


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

@zaza42
Pour moi ancien Cerfa dont 7h/20 h.
Mais sur mon agrément c'est noté 
4 places
Mon adresse
Valable du.... au....
Et rien d'autres


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Voici comment c'est rédigé


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

@assmatzam
Comme quoi cela change d'un département à l'autre. Le vôtre est plus complet. Le mien c'est uniquement noté 
Agrément  pour 4 places
Mon adresse 
Et valable du...... au ........


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

Normalement les CD doivent se conformer aux directives  nationales en ce qui concerne les restrictions d'âge.


----------



## Dilara (5 Janvier 2023)

Voici pour la Métropole de Lyon

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Janvier 2023)

Le miens est encore différent des vôtres.


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

Merci,mais alors pourquoi sur certaine il est notifié horaire atypique et demandé aussi sur nouveau cerfa car accueil journéee 8/18


----------



## Ladrine 10 (5 Janvier 2023)

Parce que les horaires dît atypique on changé depuis septembre
Et on été raccourci drastiquement


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

oui c est cela donc on nous demande de cocher avant 8h ou apres 18h?car agrement journée 8/18et horaire atypique avant et apres mais sont ils notifiés sur nouveaux attestations LES ACCUEILS ATYPIQUES. JE N ARRIVE PAS A TROUVER DE REPONSES?


----------



## Nany88 (5 Janvier 2023)

Petite question pourquoi certaine assmat son agréer pour 10 ans ? Et d autre seulement 5?


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

IL me semble que 10ans avec cap petite enfance


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Janvier 2023)

Agréé pour 10 ans faut avoir le cap petite enfance 

Mais il y a un mais bien-sûr , pour toutes celles qui on eu le cap avant 2019 ( sauf erreur de ma part ) cela n est pas valable et les agréments son valable 5 ans ce qui est mon cas


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

moi ,j ai eu premier agrément en 2008 ,cap en 2015 et pour mon futur renouvellement debut de cette année,je pense être renouveler pour 10ans.


----------



## nounouflo (5 Janvier 2023)

Il me semble que c’est pour les nouvelles assistantes maternelles , celles qui ont la formation 80h +40 heures , qui doivent impérativement passer l’EP1 et EP3 du Cap Petite enfance pour pouvoir obtenir leur renouvellemen. Et si les notes  des 2 épreuves sont supérieures à 10/20 , elles obtiennent le renouvellement pour 10 ans. Si les notes sont inférieures à 10/20, le renouvellement sera fait pour 5 ans.


----------



## Dilara (5 Janvier 2023)

@Nany88 Je t'explique, moi par exemple j'ai un CAP accompagnant éducatif petite enfance (aepe).
Je viens d'avoir mon premier agrément et il est de 5 ans. Quand je vais vouloir le renouveler, j'aurai un agrément de 10ans grâce au CAP.


----------



## Nany88 (5 Janvier 2023)

Moi j ai eu mon cap petite enfance en 2019, en 2020 j ai était renouvelé et seulement pour 5 ans... Bizzar


----------



## Nany88 (5 Janvier 2023)

Mon 1er agrément en 2015, renouvellement en 2020 mais cap aepe en 2019 et agrément de 5 ans...


----------



## nounouflo (5 Janvier 2023)

C’est curieux, faites remonter vos notes de votre cap aepe auprès de votre Pmi.
une collègue a passé son cap en 2020,, renouvellement en’2021 pour 10 ans


----------



## Dilara (Vendredi à 08:03)

il y a peut être une différence entre aepe et pe ? je ne sais pas du tout, il faudrait demander à la pmi en effet


----------



## fanny35 (Vendredi à 08:25)

Bonjour,
Le cap aepe est la nouvelle version du cap PE.
Dedans, il y a un module supplémentaire spécifique aux Assistantes maternelles, d'où la durée de l'agrément qui est augmentée.
Mais comme a dit dilara, les 10 s'appliquent au renouvellement suivant.
Par exemple, j'ai eu mon cap aepe en 2019, agrément en 2020 est de 5 ans, et en 2025 je passerai à 10 ans 😄


----------



## Nany88 (Vendredi à 09:06)

nounouflo a dit: 


> C’est curieux, faites remonter vos notes de votre cap aepe auprès de votre Pmi.
> une collègue a passé son cap en 2020,, renouvellement en’2021 pour 10 ans


Oui c très bizzar, mais votre amie a eu sont 1er agrément quand ? Moi c t en en 2015.... 🤔 Je. Vais e'voyer un mail ?


----------



## nounouflo (Vendredi à 09:08)

Je pense qu'elle avait eu son 1er agrément en 2016


----------



## Nany88 (Vendredi à 12:11)

J ai envoyé u' mail à ma puer qui m informé que celle qui sont agréés pour 10 a's sont celles avec le cap aepe, je lui repond que j ai mon cap mais quan 2020 mon renouvellement a était de 5 ans ????


----------



## AAJJ (Lundi à 09:24)

Bonjour, chez nous Encore noté les restrictions d'âge mais pas les horaires atypiques date et pour 5 ans


----------



## roudounette (Lundi à 18:48)

Bonjour ,je vois que vous parler de tranche horaire ,il y a des restrictions  horaires sur les nouveaux agréments ?


----------



## Nany88 (Lundi à 19:37)

Si je dis pas de bêtise il est noté pour certaine horaire atypique (samedi dimanche, tôt le matin tard le soir) pour celle qui souhaite


----------



## fanny35 (Lundi à 20:16)

Il y a un autre post qui en parle.
Apparemment, sur le nouveau CERFA, les horaires atypiques ont changé (avant 8h et après 18h = atypique).


----------



## Ouioui (Mardi à 08:49)

*bonjour moi je viens d être renouvelée après 20 ans d assmat , ici on a toujours les restrictions moi par ex 3   Places 0-6 ans 
Et un de 2 ans 
Bon perso ça me dérange pas j ai pas besoin de plus suis plus vers la fin …et puis ça restreint les assmat qui prennent 4 bébés qui,marche pas et du coup ne font plus rien que du gardiennage , enfin c est mon avis …. Car 4 places 0 18 ans c est la porte ouverte à tout et on sait toutes que 4 bébés en même temps avec les amplitudes qu on a souvent c est très bof ….faut pas dire le contraire …. *


----------



## Nany88 (Mardi à 08:54)

D accord avec vous oui oui, 4 Bb c très complexe, déjà 2 Bb du MM âge c pas facile entre les bibi les rythme du sommeil ect..  Les couches alors 4 🥴😵


----------

